# New (retail) shop building



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 





I have finished (bar transfers) a new shop for the hamlet of Sycamore Creek, it is based on an old limited (& now out of production) kit by Stoney Creek designs., but modified from that, and to a larger scale.




The windows were made first and then the shell of the building was made from 5mm PVC solid foam, with a 1.5mm styrene card roof with under supports for it and external stiffeners as well. All joins are covered in Aluminum food tray foil strip for waterproofing. I used my normal contact glue of Evo-stick, with plenty of re-inforcement inside the buildings corners, and roof. The corner stripsd are from our local DIY chain, I cut them down slightly to provide a straight edge which allows for easier painting; that is acrylics and masonry paint. 




The freight doors were let-in to one side, and the semicircular top made from several layers of styrene, the main pieces, as they are easy to bend to a semicircle being 1mm thick.




The huge front windows, made from clear styrene, from CD cases, have upper blinds on them, and a rudimentary interior was made and a stove added as well – that’s just a bit of tube with some scrap for the top and bottom – paint the lot matt black. That then needed a stovepipe which is made from nested ‘bendy’ straws, and painted the same (if you can find some black coloured ones that paint needed is reduced.




On the cross bay I fitted a large stovepipe, ostensibly for a small forge – for making buckles and such like.


The little ornaments on the top of the front are from some 10mm beads and bits of tube and styrene discs galore; the centre of all is kept in order with a small piece of brass rod;this has a slightly ‘blunt’ top. 

I have had some of these on other buildings and they stand up to the winter cold weather very well, as long as you leave all the snow alone, till in naturally melts.

The building is 7" wide and 14" deep.


That’s enough words, now for the rest of the words, in a much more worthwhile format –photos! That is a much better idea, here they are. 










A front view










the rear of the building










the roof showing the foil strips, I have done a small amount of weathering and then a varnsh coat for protection











the intwerior of the shop, plus the stove on the right, at the top are a couple of shelves, just below the windows for display: the building will be a leathe/saddle shop, and the depth

was worked out for a Papo sadlle though I will make my own to the same basic design. 










A final view of it with the rest of one side of the hamlet of Sycamore Creek: all buildings are movable on their (generally) part paving slab bases. My grass is in need of a cut - the result of too much rain!


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Exellent work as usual Peter! 

Looks like a great little town that you have built there. 

Alec.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang Peter, I just don't know how you do it. It's another great addition to your town.

Doc


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Again a great looking building Peter! Those straws did make a great looking stove pipe indeed!


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Another great looking building, Peter! 

-Kevin.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent!! I do like the color combination and the metal roof. Fabulous work as usual.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Peter, do you ever rest? Your drive--and your talent--never cease to amaze me. Nice work. Again.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Peter 
Great looking building I love the way the way you make it look real. not like a shiny new plastic building but one that is inhabited and has been for awhile. 
Keep up the good work that inspires the rest of us. 
Dennis


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That turned out great. Nice little commercial area.

Looks like the "Painted Ladies" from San Francisco. 

JJ


----------

